# Natural Balance vs. Royal Canin



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Before the food recalls, I was feeding Royal Canin Yorkie and the girls loved, loved, loved it. It is really the only type of dry food that I've ever gotten Lacie to like and eat for any period of time.

One thing I noticed is that it seemed to put weight on her. Have any of you had this problem with Royal Canin?

After the recall I was homecooking for the girls, but now I have switched to Natural Balance Potato & Duck. The girls don't seem to like this nearly as much and Lacie is back to her normal weight.

For those of you that have fed either or both, please let me know your thoughts on which brand is best and why.

Thanks for your HELP.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Natural Balance is a better quality food in my opinion. Royal Canin used to be a premium food and I fed it to my cats years ago before it got very hard to find. When Waltham started mass marketing it over here to large chains like Pet Smart, they changed the formula amd added cheap fillers like corn and brewer's yeast. The boutique where I used to get it stopped carrying it because they no longer considered it a premium food.

You mentioned in another thread that Lacie has allergies. If that's the case, I'd definately stay away from it as corn is one of the top three ingredients that can trigger an allergic reaction in dogs.

Royal Canin is tasty, though. One of my Siamese will only eat Indoor 27. You can't argue with a cat so that's what she gets. She isn't slim, though, but that may just be because she sleeps all day!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks, Marj. I think I also heard that Royal Canin has a lot of sugar (brown sugar) in it? I think Lacie's allergies are better with the Natural Balance as that's specifically for allergy prone babies. Best of all they like me to cook for them -- but I know that they don't get all the supplements that they need and didn't want to home cook for too long.


----------

